# lets see your martin bows "hunting and target"



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have a martin cheetah hunting bow and would like to see some of the martin bows you guys have.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

here is my martin moab with kwikee 6 arrow detach quiver, cobra boomslang 4 pin sight, hostage rest, and tru ball stinger release(not shown).


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres mine, please dont bash on the ridiculously long stabilizer, thats just what I prefer:wink::


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

no pics but these are my bows
s4 scepter
couger 3
saber:thumbs_up


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the replys so far.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

connor_93 said:


> Heres mine, please dont bash on the ridiculously long stabilizer, thats just what I prefer:wink::


Yours looks small compared to mine lol :thumbs_up


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

i gotta martin cheetah. sry no pics tho


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

connor_93 said:


> Heres mine, please dont bash on the ridiculously long stabilizer, thats just what I prefer:wink::


yea alot of people have bigger ones. Some even have more than one. Target stabilizers are usualy about 30 inches.


----------

